# thick saliva



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

is that normal? thick white saliva...she has no rabies shes up to date on her shots.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Is is when she is just hanging around that she is salivating? You after you work her? Did this come on suddenly or has she always been like that?

Salivating can be normal depending on when she is doing it. excessive drooling can be signs of an upset stomach, nerves, dehydration, and a few other things. It is normal if it is after being worked, after eating, and a few other times. It could be normal if she is a drooler, my American Bull Dog was a messy dog and that was normal.


----------



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Is is when she is just hanging around that she is salivating? You after you work her? Did this come on suddenly or has she always been like that?


No only when she plays fetch and go for long runs..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is perfectly normal


----------

